# New DecalGirl Skins for K2



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

DecalGirl has three new skins listed for the K2. Just returning the favor for all you Enablers out there!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

That last skin is a little creepy. But I love the second one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the first one


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've had my K2 since they were released and a K1 before but my first skin from decalgirl is hopefull enroute a we speak ... I'm getting all excited about finally tarting up my boy.  (wait, that just sounds wrong .... )


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

bizarre skins


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jessi said:


> That last skin is a little creepy. But I love the second one. Thanks for sharing!


I think its a lot creepy, but the first one makes up for it


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I've had my K2 since they were released and a K1 before but my first skin from decalgirl is hopefully enroute a we speak ... I'm getting all excited about finally tarting up my boy. (wait, that just sounds wrong .... )


   

(at least I wasn't drinking coffee or I would have blamed you when I sprayed it all over my laptop!)

All three are a bit odd; the second is the most appealing of them, but I can't envision using any of them. And yes, that last one is really really awful!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

The second one is the only skin that's not creepy. Wow. I have no words for the other two.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL, I LOVE the 3rd one (Twins) because it is so creepy it's cool!  Too bad I don't have a K2.  I wanted to buy it for the iPod touch for hubby since he's a drummer and all but he thought it was well, weird!


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are so creepy!  Ha.

I've requested "Forest" and they emailed me that it would be up in a couple of weeks.  It's not creepy.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Very strange , esp. the first and the last one.... I do like DecalGirl Skins.... these just don't appeal to me.
Kdawna


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Uh, is the bird in the first one wearing a gas mask?

Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## AmandaAtDG (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Guys -

I normally do not do this but I know a lot of the forum users are interested to know that we have released the Kindle DX skins. The first designs are available now. We will have over 100 with in the next week. Below is the list of first released designs. Thank you to all of you that recommended designs and keep us informed! I hope you enjoy your skins as much as we do!

Mystery
The Twins
Cat and Canary
Akambo's
ACU Camo
Ask
Paper Cut
Bicycle Chain
Birth of an Idea
Bonita
Can you hear
Chromatic Shrimp
Cora
Cosmic River
Disco Fly
Disarray
Dragon Wars
Drama
Dreamer
Feeling Blue
Electric Papa
Flower Cloud
Flower Burst
Flower Splash
Harmony
Issues
IM
Humidor
Leopard Spots
May I
Maximum
Max Volume
Mount Doom
Palm Trees
All Plaids
Plum Royal
Raspberry
Skull King
Stand Alone
Take Me away 
Tropics
The Party is Over
Surfer Dreams
Strong Coffee
Wave Dancers
Young Love
War
Vera
Zebra Stripes

*Link to DecalGirl*

Amanda
DecalGirl Staff

[email protected]


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

wow, nice stuff. A bit strange but still good stuff!!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Those new K2 skins are really really odd


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Bizarre and creepy. Ugh.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would REALLY like to see some plain skins, just basic muted colors like browns, blues greens, black, etc, for those of us who want to protect out kindles without all the distracting graphics and glare.  It seems to me they would be easier to make too, since there is no need to allign patterns, and they would coordinate nicely with oberon covers.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jessi said:


> Uh, is the bird in the first one wearing a gas mask?
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there.


HAHA! I did not even notice the bird or the gas mask until you pointed it out.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I've had my K2 since they were released and a K1 before but my first skin from decalgirl is hopefull enroute a we speak ... I'm getting all excited about finally tarting up my boy. (wait, that just sounds wrong .... )


Oh my gosh, that is too funny.
What skin are you waiting for?
deb


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I just ordered the new DecalGirl Skin Mona Lisa. I did't really need it , but I liked it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> I did't really need it , but I liked it.


LOL. That's the norm around here.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Annie said:


> The second one is the only skin that's not creepy. Wow. I have no words for the other two.


The first one mimics a Victorian caricature style of applying animal heads to normally-drawn human figures for comic or illustrative purposes. For example, Charles H. Bennet's illustrations for Aesop's Fables:

















The same thing was also widely done for illustrations of children's stories, although it was more common to dress up the animal in human clothing than to simply apply an animal head to a human body.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

These are creepy - even the second one when I looked at it at first for some reason reminded me of "The Birds" movie.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> These are creepy - even the second one when I looked at it at first for some reason reminded me of "The Birds" movie.


Hehe, yea, I got a little turned of by that one too.


----------

